# Photoshop raw color is different from saved jpeg



## socal82 (Sep 25, 2012)

I edit an image in cs6 and elements 10 the way I like it and turns out totally different. very dull and flat. elements 10 the color is sRGB cs6 is adobe rgb 1998


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 25, 2012)

socal82 said:


> I edit an image in cs6 and elements 10 the way I like it and turns out totally different. very dull and flat. elements 10 the color is sRGB cs6 is adobe rgb 1998



What's your question? all you have here are statements.


----------



## socal82 (Sep 25, 2012)

how to I get the color to be consistent in both raw and jpeg?


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 25, 2012)

Go to file>convert to profile>sRGB.

I think it's in the File menu. It might be under Edit

Adobe RGB gives muted luminance and color when exported.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 25, 2012)

socal82 said:


> how to I get the color to be consistent in both raw and jpeg?



By the nature of raw and jpeg they are going to be different. Raw images come unprocessed out of the camera. Jpeg images have some processing done to them. Even jpegs directly from the camera have a small amount of processing done to them.


----------



## KmH (Sep 26, 2012)

JPEGs from the camera have a lot of editing done to them.

The biggest edit is about 80% of the color data got thrown away.

Raw is comparable to a film negative, and JPEG is comparable to a finished print, but the OP's issue was a color space compatibility issue.
Tutorials on Color Management & Printing


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 26, 2012)

The color is different and flat because you have your version of PS set to work in Adobe rgb and you are exporting from ACR as sRGB. Change photoshop to work in sRGB.


----------

